# New labour agreements for foreign workers proving popular



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government approved 33 labour agreements for employers to recruit overseas workers in the six months to the end of 2012, the latest figures show. The agreements, which allow for the recruitment of an agreed number of overseas skilled workers and for both temporary and permanent visas to be granted, are proving popular across [...]

Click to read the full news article: New labour agreements for foreign workers proving popular...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

